# Poor Man's Lobster



## Mama (May 15, 2009)

This is my favorite way to cook Cod Fish.  It isn't exactly the healthiest way but it sure is tasty! 




 *
Here's what you're going to need:*
6 (6-ounce)cod fillets, thaw if frozen
6 cups of water
1 cup of sugar
2 tablespoons of salt
1 cup of butter, softened
Paprika
*
Here's what you need to do:*

Preheat broiler.  Spray your broiler pan with non-stick spray or you can use a cookie sheet.
​In a 2-quart pot, mix together the water, sugar and salt.


Bring to a boil.



Remove from heat and add the cod fillets.  
Make sure they are completely covered.  
Cover and let sit for 5 minutes.


Drain on paper towels and pat dry.


Pour 1/2 cup of the butter into a large dish.  
Dip each piece of fish into the butter, turning to coat thoroughly.


Place on your broiler pan or cookie sheet.  
Pour the rest of the butter that you used for coating your fish on top of the fish.


Sprinkle with paprika.
​Broil for 8 minutes for each 1" of thickness.


----------



## letscook (May 15, 2009)

woow that is different 
I will certainly try that one


----------



## Mama (May 15, 2009)

Let me know what you think!


----------



## linicx (May 15, 2009)

If that fish doesn't taste like cod liver oil I will love you forever. I've been looking for a new easy fish recipe for a looooooong time. Thanks


----------



## babetoo (May 15, 2009)

i have used monk fish as sub for lobster. but not in a sugar bath. monk is very mild white fish.


----------



## Mama (May 15, 2009)

Amazingly, it tastes very similar to lobster!  

I think the most common substitute for lobster is monk fish but this recipe works very well too.


----------

